# Hobby Lobby



## Mem51

Hobby Lobby is now open in Seekonk,MA !!!!!!!
Love their cotton yarn!


----------



## annalee15

is this located in the plaza with home goods? thanks for the info have never yet been to one of their stores.


----------



## sseidel

Mem51 said:


> Hobby Lobby is now open in Seekonk,MA !!!!!!!
> Love their cotton yarn!


Lucky you, wish I had a Hobby Lobby near me. I agree with you, I love their cotton yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## Brianna9301

Yay, enjoy! I love hobby lobby :thumbup:


----------



## Mem51

annalee15 said:


> is this located in the plaza with home goods? thanks for the info have never yet been to one of their stores.


It is next door to BJ's. Near Panera


----------



## annalee15

Mem51 said:


> It is next door to BJ's. Near Panera


thank you, that is further up, near big lots i think. Maybe one day when my daughter comes down we can go up neither of us have been to one.


----------



## Mercury

You will love Hobby Lobby. The whole store is wonderful.


----------



## Patricia Martinek

I do not shop at Hobby Lobby because of their chauvinistic caveman attitude towards providing contraception in their employees' health care.


----------



## Britty43

Mem51 said:


> Hobby Lobby is now open in Seekonk,MA !!!!!!!
> Love their cotton yarn!


I'm taking some to England for a fellow KPer


----------



## gretchen

I love Hobby Lobby yarns! It's also one of my favorite places to visit for shopping and decorating ideas. They have a wonderful selection of crafting items and home decor!


----------



## SQM

My condolences.


----------



## Britty43

SQM said:


> My condolences.


???????


----------



## SQM

Britty43 said:


> ???????


They bring their religious beliefs into their marketplace. They are fundamentalist Christians which is great but they do not want to provide health care for reproduction prevention purposes. And when my Fundamentalist Christian niece went in there to buy Chanukah decorations, they said they will not carry non-Christian items. Go into the menu and you will see a thread called Hobby Lobby to get more info.

Again my condolences.


----------



## Britty43

SQM said:


> They bring their religious beliefs into their marketplace. They are fundamentalist Christians which is great but they do not want to provide health care for reproduction prevention purposes. And when my Fundamentalist Christian niece went in there to buy Chanukah decorations, they said they will not carry non-Christian items. Go into the menu and you will see a thread called Hobby Lobby to get more info.
> 
> Again my condolences.


I think that's called freedom of religion.. And more power to them for standing by their beliefs


----------



## Linda McCaw

I Love Hobby Lobby too!!!


----------



## chrisboldo

I totally agree it is Freedom of religion, does not mean I agree with them, but it is their choice. I Love shopping there, great craft supplies and home decor. Sales are good also. Just my opinion. To each their own. 

Chris B


----------



## chrisboldo

I totally agree it is Freedom of religion, does not mean I agree with them, but it is their choice. I Love shopping there, great craft supplies and home decor. Sales are good also. Just my opinion. To each their own. 

Chris B


----------



## Patricia Martinek

And more power to those of us that stand by our own religious and non-religious ethical beliefs by voting with our feet and voices. Thanks to all for voicing your opinions. This is such a great country to be able to do that. Despite our differences, we have so many wonderful things in common. Like speaking up. And even better, Knitting!


----------



## Mercury

Good for all of you who believe in the right to have religious freedom.


----------



## SallyAnn

I love Hobby Lobby, too! They have some really nice yarns as well as all kinds of decor for your home.  And I LOVE that they are closed on Sundays so their employees can go to Church instead of working to make the almighty dollar. Lately, AC Moore has special coupons in their ads just for Sunday shopping. Mine just goes in the recycle bin.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Amen!!!


----------



## JeanJ

Whenever we visit a city that has a Hobby Lobby I can't resist a visit. I usually find more than I can bring home. I keep hoping we'll get one closer to where I live. Great store!!!


----------



## yukishj

Baloney...it's called religious discrimination. WWJD


----------



## Melz

yukishj said:


> Baloney...it's called religious discrimination. WWJD


I believe Jesus would not pick and choose when his religious beliefs would come into play he would stand up for them no matter what. I see so many on here standing behind hobby lobby and their religious beleifs and yet have no qualms that they are knowingly and willingly supporting a government that consents abortions (China). Why aren't they boycotting China, why aren't you as a person who doesn't want their money used to pay for abortions supporting a company that supports a government that does?


----------



## SQM

Melz said:


> I believe Jesus would not pick and choose when his religious beliefs would come into play he would stand up for them no matter what. I see so many on here standing behind hobby lobby and their religious beleifs and yet have no qualms that they are knowingly and willingly supporting a government that consents abortions (China). Why aren't they boycotting China, why aren't you as a person who doesn't want their money used to pay for abortions supporting a company that supports a government that does?


Feel compelled to point out that Helly-Lobby would not want Jesus as a customer since he was Jewish.


----------



## Britty43

SQM said:


> Feel compelled to point out that Helly-Lobby would not want Jesus as a customer since he was Jewish.


Who said the owner of Hobby Lobby had anything against the Jews?


----------



## Melz

SQM said:


> Feel compelled to point out that Helly-Lobby would not want Jesus as a customer since he was Jewish.


Wow, so even the man himself would not pass muster according to their religious beleifs? :shock:


----------



## SQM

Britty43 said:


> Who said the owner of Hobby Lobby had anything against the Jews?


There is another thread on Hobby Lobby going on concurrently with this one. A poster said she went into the store and asked about Jewish holiday items. The sales representative said they do not stock items for those people.

I can safely say from sad personal experience that fundamentalist Christians are not big fans of Jewish People. While they support Israel, it is only for their wish for the second coming.


----------



## SQM

Melz said:


> Wow, so even the man himself would not pass muster according to their religious beleifs? :shock:


I guess. Helly-Lobby rarely carries any items for Jewish holidays which were the ones that Jesus celebrated. And as for buying yarn, he would go to Lionbrand because they are faithful to the same customs that Jesus was.


----------



## chrisboldo

Ladies and Gentlemen, I thought America was about our Freedoms, freedom of speech, freedom of religion, freedom to bare arms ect... Some of you need to remember that. Just because you don't believe what someone else does, does not make them wrong. There are lots of other places for us to shop for crafting/home decor products. Make your choice and that's that. No need to put others down. America is a melting pot of lots of different people. Believe what you will but don't put down others who do not think the same as you.

OK, I'm off my soap box.....

Happy Friday and Happy Crafting
Chris B


----------



## Mercury

Why must we delve into what others believe in. Either you like the store for what it is and what they carry or you don't. Let us not put others down because of their beliefs. If you like their products, then shop there. If you don't like their products, then go somewhere else. The choice is yours. Let's have a little more respect for n another.


----------



## chrisboldo

Well said!

Chris B


----------



## craftymatt2

SQM said:


> They bring their religious beliefs into their marketplace. They are fundamentalist Christians which is great but they do not want to provide health care for reproduction prevention purposes. And when my Fundamentalist Christian niece went in there to buy Chanukah decorations, they said they will not carry non-Christian items. Go into the menu and you will see a thread called Hobby Lobby to get more info.
> 
> Again my condolences.


Obviously, you have an opinion and so does Hobby Lobby.


----------



## SQM

craftymatt2 said:


> Obviously, you have an opinion and so does Hobby Lobby.


And so will The Supreme Court starting tomorrow.


----------



## lins

Mercury said:


> Why must we delve into what others believe in. Either you like the store for what it is and what they carry or you don't. Let us not put others down because of their beliefs. If you like their products, then shop there. If you don't like their products, then go somewhere else. The choice is yours. Let's have a little more respect for n another.


I really don't think you understand what this whole discussion is about.


----------



## Mercury

I understand fully.


----------



## Mem51

What I find amazing is that the beginning of this thread had nothing to do with politics or Obamacare it was simply an information thread that hobby lobby was open in Seekonk! 
Members on this site are starting to get ridiculous!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Amen, Sista! I for one can't wait to check it out! If you don't like the way they operate, go somewhere else, period! This site is for knitters and crocheters and friendly information exchange regarding those subjects.



Mem51 said:


> What I find amazing is that the beginning of this thread had nothing to do with politics or Obamacare it was simply an information thread that hobby lobby was open in Seekonk!
> Members on this site are starting to get ridiculous!


----------



## Britty43

Angelyaya5 said:


> Amen, Sista! I for one can't wait to check it out! If you don't like the way they operate, go somewhere else, period! This site is for knitters and crocheters and friendly information exchange regarding those subjects.


Totally agree... If they want to rant go to Facebook


----------



## Mercury

Thank you Mem51, Angelyaya5 and Britty43.


----------



## chrisboldo

I am done following this thread. We're here to be friendly and talk about and share our creativeness. 

Chris B


----------



## Mercury

I am also Chrisboldo. Thanks.


----------



## peacegoddess

Britty43 said:


> I think that's called freedom of religion.. And more power to them for standing by their beliefs


There is no place for religious bias in a for profit business. A corporation is not a person and to deny contraception benefits to employees is both discriminatory and economically shortsighted.


----------



## peacegoddess

chrisboldo said:


> I totally agree it is Freedom of religion, does not mean I agree with them, but it is their choice. I Love shopping there, great craft supplies and home decor. Sales are good also. Just my opinion. To each their own.
> 
> Chris B


If you do not agree with their policy, but continue your patronage of the store(s) then you are tacitly endorsing the policy. If one is not part of the solution, then one is part of the problem. Think about how your dollars can be an economic force for positive change.


----------



## peacegoddess

Melz said:


> I believe Jesus would not pick and choose when his religious beliefs would come into play he would stand up for them no matter what. I see so many on here standing behind hobby lobby and their religious beleifs and yet have no qualms that they are knowingly and willingly supporting a government that consents abortions (China). Why aren't they boycotting China, why aren't you as a person who doesn't want their money used to pay for abortions supporting a company that supports a government that does?


So I guess you do not buy anything made in China?


----------

